# [ConsoleFont]FR c'est chiant (RESOLU)

## PrEdAt0r

j'arrete pas d'avoir des bugs avec les polices FR en fait il s'agit de toute les marques de ponctuation tipiquement EUropeenne qu'il prend pas !!! les "à" ; les "é" ou les "è" , les 

"ç"!! et remplace soit par des 0 barrés soit des 0 avec une barre au dessus et en dessous et des sorte de petit k !

alors une idée car j'ai bien fait Francéciser Gentoo mais marche toujours pas !!! 

AIDEZ MOI SVP !!! et une aide général car la je suis déprimé   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

ps : j'ai changer de topic pour une meilleure lisibilité (car 2 pages.....)

----------

## Corto

Désolé, moi j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi des fois ça marche et des fois j'ai des caractère qui ressemblent à de carrés remplis de trucs chelous...  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok mais bon chez certain membre de ce forum ca marche !! alors j'aimerai bien savoir comment il ont fait !! pas toi ???

HELP ME PLEASE !!!!!

expliquez moi comment vous avez fait les utilisateurs chez lesquels ça marche !!!!

----------

## Pachacamac

Moi j'ai les polices é è ç à  qui fonctionnent quand j'écris mais si je veux mettre un chapeau sur mes lettres çà donne : ^u ou ^i 

Vous savez d'o`u çà viens ?

----------

## LostControl

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Désolé, moi j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi des fois ça marche et des fois j'ai des caractère qui ressemblent à de carrés remplis de trucs chelous... 

 

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi  :Wink: 

Des fois, mes fonts sont très bizarres comme ici --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=108945 par exemple.

Je comprends rien, c'est normal ? J'ai pourtant bien installé hyperfontconfiguratorextrem-1.3.5

----------

## kernelsensei

perso je trouve que ca c'est plus joli !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> perso je trouve que ca c'est plus joli ! 

 

Comment t'as fait ? Moi quand je tape "slashdot", ça m'écrit "/."  :Laughing: 

----------

## Corto

C'est plus esthétique en effet  :Very Happy: 

PrEdAt0r -> oui j'aimerais bien savoir mais j'ai un peut laché l'affaire sachant qu'aucune solution n'a l'air universelle... donc quand j'en trouve une nouvelle je teste en mode inch' allah  comme on dit dans mon quartier  :Very Happy:  généralement je revient en speed à ma conf d'origine :p

----------

## scout

moi je démarre aterm avec une fonte en iso8859-15 et ça marche assez bien.

Voilà ce qu'il y a dans mon .fluxbox/menu pour démarer la console:

 *Quote:*   

> aterm -name aterm -title 'Gentoo Terminal' -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -si -sk -bg black -shading 25 -fade 90 -tn xterm -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-\*-\*-120-\*-\*-c-\*-iso8859-15 -fg white

 

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, mais on parle de console /vc , pas de term X

----------

## scout

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais, mais on parle de console /vc , pas de term X

 

Ah désolé, mais c'était pas bien explicité.

En tout cas chez moi ça marche nickel ! A moins que je n'ai pas compris exactement ce qui ne marche pas chez vous ....

chez moi on peux taper ^ suivi de a, ou ç, ou é ou ù ou même µ partout ça marche (que ce soit en vc dans un vim ...)

j'ai suivi le howto francisation d'il y a longtemps, mais j'ai vérifié là et je n'ai pas de diférences majeures.

----------

## Pachacamac

Lorsque je ne lance pas l'interface graphique je peux sans problème utiliser tous caractères spéciaux du clavier mais lorsque je suis sous X je n'ai plus la possibilité de faire des accents circonflexe par exemple. Ils sont toujours à coté comme çà à coté des lettres : ^u ^i ^a 

C'est embetant. Comment puis je changer çà ?

----------

## scout

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Comment puis je changer çà ?

 

C'est peut être du au keymap de ton clavier, essaye de changer entre fr fr-latin0 et fr-latin1

Et sinon j'ai pas la même config que celle du Howto du forum ... je réflechis là dessus

----------

## kernelsensei

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   ouais, mais on parle de console /vc , pas de term X 
> 
> Ah désolé, mais c'était pas bien explicité.
> 
> En tout cas chez moi ça marche nickel ! A moins que je n'ai pas compris exactement ce qui ne marche pas chez vous ....
> ...

 

"Chez vous" ...c'en est surtout un qui a un probleme et il squatte 2 threads pour ca   :Shocked:  !

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Comment puis je changer çà ? 
> 
> C'est peut être du au keymap de ton clavier, essaye de changer entre fr fr-latin0 et fr-latin1

 

Non, ça n'a rien à voir : les "keymaps", c'est uniquement pour la console.

X utilise d'autres références, d'où, en effet, des divergence possibles.

La méthode actuelle est d'utiliser xkb, qui puise dans les fichiers situés dans /etc/X11/xkb ...

C'est un peu tordu comme système, mais ça vaut le coup de jeter un oeil à la doc xfree

@Pachacamac : fais voir la section "keyboard" de ton XF86Config ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Avec plaisir, le voici :

```

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "logicdn"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr-latin9"

EndSection

```

C'est tout.

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai ca :

```

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

```

vire le 2eme XkbLayout !!

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Non, ça n'a rien à voir : les "keymaps", c'est uniquement pour la console.

 

Oui, désolé, je me suis mal exprimé

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Option "XkbModel"	"logicdn"
> 
>     Option "XkbLayout"	"fr-latin9"

 

En regardant la config de kernel_sensei, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire ...  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok dsl je ne savait pas que ce probleme conserne casi tout le monde sous ce forum !!! ca doit etre un bug !!! et de toute façon une mise à jour corrige peut etre ca ou sinon cela marchera au prochaine version de gentoo !!! (esperont) !!!! en tout puisque ca marche sous X ca va !!! tien dailleur je vais m'attaquer a sa compile puis ca config !!!!!

----------

## Pachacamac

Je viens de changer les 2 paramètres mais j'ai toujours ce probleme de font.  :Sad: 

----------

## dh3rm3

toujours aussi vigoureux PrEdAt0r dans tes posts  :Wink: 

allez la soluce ... 

exemple

```
TZ=CET; export TZ

LANG=fr_FR.ISO-8859-1; export LANG

```

à placer dans le ~/.bashrc

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ISO 8859-15 ou 8859-1 !!!! car 8859-1 c'est pas ANGLAIS ?? et c'est bien sous la console en dehors de X !!!! car sinon c'est normal que ca marche !! moi je te parle de la console sans X (celle que ta apré le boot) !

----------

## scout

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> ISO 8859-15 ou 8859-1 !!!! car 8859-1 c'est pas ANGLAIS ??

 

Je crois que la seule différence entre les deux c'est l'euro

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> ok dsl je ne savait pas que ce probleme conserne casi tout le monde sous ce forum !!! ca doit etre un bug !!!

 

HUM ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ?  

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> et de toute façon une mise à jour corrige peut etre ca ou sinon cela marchera au prochaine version de gentoo !!! (esperont) !!!!

 

Les "versions" de gentoo ne concernent vraiment que les liveCDs en fait, autrement c'est des paquets sans cesse mis a jour avec emerge ...

@PrEdAt0r : Quand on te donne un truc a faire, tu peux essayer puis nous faire un rapport genre :

[rapport]

Voila j'ai initialisé la variable CONSOLEFONT="lat2-14" mais ca ne donne rien, voici le reste de mon rc.conf :

```

###############

    RC.CONF

###############

```

[/rapport]

----------

## PrEdAt0r

oui sauf que le pb vous avez casi tous une connection qui marche sans difficulté sous gentoo donc vous pouvez mettre le contenu de vos rc.conf ou autre truc ici et moi je vais pas les apprendre par coeur car la a l'instant ou je vous parle je suis sous WINDOWS et meme a chaque msg,   j'ai un SAGEM F@st 800 je sais qu'il y a un topic pour ca mais je men occuperai plus tard !! pour répondre en ce qui conserne CONSOLEFONT="lat2-14" je t'é di que cela ne marchait pas !!!

le fichier ~/.bashrc et a creer ?? ou il est deja sanser exister ? car je ne l'ai pas donc je l'ai creer et CELA NE MARCHE TOUJOURS PAS AVEC LES ACCENT ET ETC.. (je lol)  :Wink:  ensuite au nv de portage xine existe sous quel nom ?? car pour voir comme ca je fais 

```
emerge -av xine 
```

 et il me di error de dependence ......etc ..... alors j'ai taper un autre truc au pif(un pkg qu'il n'existe pas et que je sais ) et il m'a dit la meme chose j'ai donc compris qu'il mettait ces msg lorsque ce n'est pas le bon nom sous lequel le pkg est référencer sous portage !!! alors sous quel nom est xine ??? car xine-ui donne la même chose sauf qu'il y a un truc avec ------>>ftp..... sans doute un truc a dl ??

----------

## kernelsensei

pour avoir le nom exact des paquets, fait :

emerge -s un_nom_de_paquet

ou encore

emerge -S description

et aussi man emerge !

----------

